# Any to do's for first time reel mowing



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

So i picked up a greensmaster 1000 and am going to start reel mowing this spring. I have a typical kbg, fescue, rye northern mix which I eventually will reno once i get a hang of reel mowing this year. I plan to dethatch and apply a pre m this spring and then just go for it and reel mow. Is there anything else I should do to prepare or any advice for first time reel mowing. Plan to go about 3/4 inch.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just go for it. Keep it properly watered and you will be fine. It's good your starting in the spring. I did that last year and there was no shock to the lawn as I started as the grass was coming out of dormancy.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

First thing, I wouldn't go that low right off the bat...even if it's coming out of dormancy. I assume you've been cutting it with a rotary mower at a much higher height than 3/4" up until now, so you want to reduce the HOC slowly.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My advice would be to go low right away. It's going to look rough for a few weeks but once the grass gets used to the low HOC it will turn around. Whether you reduce the HOC slowly or right away, the grass is still going to go into shock.

Throughout the season, take note of any low spots and make plans to level in August.

Enjoy it! There's a learning curve for sure, but you'll never have more fun!


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

Congrats on the Greensmaster. I second going short right away....get ready to be addicted. There is really nothing to prepare for, just go for it and enjoy the journey.

Good luck!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I would say make sure you keep it sharp and cutting paper all the way across. When I first got one it wasn't sharp enough and it made a huge difference once I back lapped it to where it was cutting paper.


----------



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

I did my first reno last fall and ended the season at about 3/4 inch. When I did this I invested in a swardman reel mower. It is very addicting and you will have a blast. I have mostly KBG with some PRG. I never let it get above an inch. I would say start at an inch or so right away and see how that goes. You most likely are not going to have a level enough lawn to go much shorter without some major scalping. For everyone reading this can you do some light leveling in the spring with a sandy loam topsoil? Also should he invest in some Plant Growth Regulator? Would you recommend this for a new lawn the first season after a full renovation?


----------



## MNReel (Jul 18, 2018)

@Jay20nj I'm in the same boat as you. I've been told go as low as possible on the first couple mows then raise it up. Unfortunately I tried to start reel mowing last fall and found out that going low with any undulations you can end up scalping the heck out of your lawn. I'm planning on getting 5 yards of compost, leaf loam, and sand mix this fall and level it. I would do it in the spring but we usually get drenched in the spring here in Minnesota. Then look for having that 1/2-3/4" HOC next year.


----------



## Brent_K (Jul 26, 2019)

Sorry to hijack but one quick question about first time mowing with a reel mower, or first time mowing for the year. Does anyone recommend doing a power rake in the spring to get rid of any debris and dead grass? I am considering scalping, power raking and following it up with an app of Tenacity or an ethofumesate to keep any weeds from coming in. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Brent_K said:


> Does anyone recommend doing a power rake in the spring to get rid of any debris and dead grass? I am considering scalping, power raking and following it up with an app of Tenacity or an ethofumesate to keep any weeds from coming in. Any thoughts?


I would not recommend power raking in the spring, unless your lawn is already thick. If it's thin, it can be overrun with weeds, even with PreM. If it's thick, go ahead and power rake, but I wouldn't be to aggressive with the depth setting. If you have the ability to rake with a metal leaf rake (fan rake) or Groundskeeper II rake, that would be a safer option, if the area isn't too large. I learned the hard way one spring several years back, when I aggressively dethatched, scalped and seeded. I hadn't discovered Tenacity yet, so that might have saved me, but I'm gun shy of ever trying that again in the spring.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Agree with Chris above^ if your yard isn't too big use a rake and make some passes. You can remove some excess material without doing too much damage since the grass is coming out of dormancy. I'd only power rake if the grass is full on growing.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, dethatch if you need to, rake up sticks and debris, and get it going. Make sure the reel is in tip top shape. Much better to do it all now and maintain all season than fix something when your turf needs mowed every other day mid April. Once you get behind it's hard to catch up with a reel.


----------

